# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Hëna blu, fenomeni i rrallë kalendarik ndodh sot

## [HD]

Hëna blu nuk është vetëm një frazë që përdoret si figurë. Hëna bëhet blu kur ajo shfaqet e plotë dy herë brenda një muaji dhe sot është një ditë e tillë.

Hëna sot, për herë të parë pas dy vitesh, do ta shohim të plotë për të dytën herë për muajin gusht. Ajo ishte e plotë edhe me 2 gusht.

Ajo do të jetë e plotë duke reflektuar në maksimum dritën e diellit sonte në orën 2:59.

Kjo është herë e parë që do të shihet Hëna blu që prej marsit të vitit 2010 dhe hera e fundit qeri në korrik të vitit 2015.

Arsye pse quhet Hëna blu ka lidhje me hirin e vullkanit Krakatoa. Në të vërtet ajo nuk merr ngjyrë blu por nga shpërthimi i vullkanit Krakatoa në Indonezi në vitin 1883, hiri u ngjit deri në skalionet më të larta të atmosferës, gjë e cila bërë që Hëna të marrë pamje blu, dhe kjo zgjati për dy vjet.

Gjithashtu edhe vullkane të tjera e kanë kthyer Hënën në blu. Njerëzit ep anë Hënën blu edhe në vitin 1983 pas shpërthimit të vullkanit El Chichon në Meksikë.

Hëna shfaqet e plotë një herë në 29 ditë dhe shfaqja e saj e plotë dy herë në muaj ndodh një herë në dy vjet e gjysmë.  

Sipas NASA-s, arsye e Hënës blu është prania e shumë grimcave më të gjerë se sa gjatësia e valës së dritës së kuqe.

----------


## elsaa

Mesa di une sot eshte dt 1 Shtator, pra nuk i bie dy her brenda nje muaji .......

----------

